# Solved: iPhone has started running warm and chewing through the battery



## kcbear (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi, 

In the last couple of days my iPhone 3Gs running iOS 6 has started using the battery very fast and is always warm. if placed near the car radio it is always producing those annoying data transfer noises. Battery does not last overnight and runs down at about 1% per few minutes. I have installed a couple of apps recently however their removal has not helped my situation

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you killed all the apps running in the background? I'd try that first. If that doesn't work, you can attempt a restore. 
If these both don't help, then it could be a hardware issue.


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

Like Cheeseball said try a software restore first. Usually with the 3GS the power management IC (PMIC) becomes faulty causing a short which also causes the heat and battery draining. If you are good with hardware you can attempt a reflow but the PMIC usually needs to be changed.


----------



## kcbear (Jan 6, 2007)

Software restore did the trick. Thanks guys


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I went to one of those websites that tells you all the settings to keep battery usage to a minimum, and it worked!

I am 99.9999% sure that "running apps" is not a real issue!

Apple say it is simply a list of the apps you have used recently and as such they are not actually "running".

The biggest change I made was to the "brightness" setting as that seems to be the culprit with excessive battery usage and the hot feeling!


----------

